# Team Cowie Drag GTR



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

I have been away from home for the past 9 days getting the 5" exhaust made on the car and then back to R.B Motorsport to help Cord with the car.
It is now finished and running all i have to do now is put some miles on it:clap: 
before we map it in 2 weeks  

Keith


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice one Keith glad to hear it mate, looking forward to seeing it go!


----------



## Ben_Scort (Jul 1, 2005)

Any more pics please? what sort of bhp is it?


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

^^
Over a grand i should think lol


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Ben_Scort said:


> Any more pics please? what sort of bhp is it?


Not sure on the power but at 4000 revs i am still running negative boost:chuckle: 

Here are some photos showing the work that Cord has put into my 2006 spec 3L OS Giken engine  

1.5mm in/ex big valve head a first in the UK


















Big sump









OS Giken 3l



























Quad plate clutch


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

big turbo


















110mm throttle body









5" exhaust system


















6" tail pipe


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

engine photos


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

engine fitted


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

fuel system


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

My God Keith! That is a monster!


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

LOL changing that oil filter is going to be fun


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Looks superb Keith  
I havnt seen a can of coke fit in an exhaust pipe before  
Lookinng forward to seeing it back where it belongs - good luck


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

trackday addict said:


> Looks superb Keith
> I havnt seen a can of coke fit in an exhaust pipe before
> Lookinng forward to seeing it back where it belongs - good luck


Just after i took the photo it fell down inside the system 

Keith


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

HOLY SH1T .... 

Cant wait to see this run ....


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

keith that exhaust is massive! :smokin:willie was showing me the pictures on sat,cant wait to see your car back on the roadopcorn:


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG the true godzilla!! have never seen anything like that. that turbo is massive.


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

guess you will be a busy boy then keith, with running the new engine in 

fair play to you mate


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

stevenh said:


> guess you will be a busy boy then keith, with running the new engine in
> 
> fair play to you mate


Yes a few runs to tesco and back:clap: 

Keith


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

hehe 

when you taking me a spin then haha


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

Very nice....is that a GT42R?? 

5' exhuast is a drain pipe....lol

Awsome =)


----------



## blobsta (Jun 28, 2002)

Bloody hell !!!


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Good luck Keith ,
what are you doing aero wise???? as the aussie,s have encountered some problems at this level.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

What a monster!
I always knew that bigger is better 
Now I can´t wait to see and hear that car running!
Good luck!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

omg


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for posting up the pictures, keith. Very impressive. Best of luck with the mapping and looking forward to the dyno chart!


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

that is a crazy engine


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

the word 'beast' has now been defined, properly, IMO  

The turbo and throttle body's got me drooling everywhere.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

stevenh said:


> guess you will be a busy boy then keith, with running the new engine in
> 
> fair play to you mate


Damn right, time for Keith to do some work so i can finally put my feet up for a while!! :chairshot 

But thanks for the lift getting it finished Keith, got a bit hectic those last couple of days!!


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Mapping*

Hope you guys arent all burt out putting that beast together as im in on Monday for a nice bit of mapping.....


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Keith,

Just wanted to say that it all looks fantastic. Wishing you the best of luck in your events so that you get some results that show the hard work you, Cord and RB have put into the car. :clap: 

Good luck.

Dale


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well done Keith and Cord.

Looks AWESOME     


Mick


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

OMG!

Guy's that is simply stunning.:bowdown1: 

Looks like you've had a couple of late nights getting it all sorted.

That sump is huge!

All I can say is roll on 30th July 2006, I can't wait!!


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Cheers chaps, glad you appreciate all the work that we put into it. Let's just wait for the results now.


----------



## Tommyk (Oct 5, 2005)

I have 1 word for this.

WOW


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

You guy's are something else.

Well done for all the hard work in getting Keith's car back on the road.

Not just another bolt together car with off the shelf parts, a unique mix of parts designed to make more power than we have seen to date from a Skyline in the UK.

Top job and big up to all concerned.

Go get um Keith.

Can't wait to see it run.


----------



## AnsonDobber (Jul 3, 2006)

Awesome. Very impressive. 
I am beginning to see some good things from this RB Motorsport outlet. Looks a very impressive setup. 
All the best for 2006. 
Is there any reason why there arent other cars to this spec in the UK ?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

What a piece of kit keith, cant wait to see it run now. 

Ant.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Cripes !


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

keith said:


>


You need a mesh on that to stop the small animals crawling inside it!!!


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Oh aye Mr.C......oh aye


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice work guys 

I hope you have invested in a "strap" to hold marks laptop to his knee when mapping this one! lol

Barrie


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Paul750 said:


> Very nice....is that a GT42R??
> 
> 5' exhuast is a drain pipe....lol
> 
> Awsome =)


Hi Paul

The turbo started life as a GT42R then it was fitted with a big comp wheel
and a GT47 comp cover.

The down pipe is also a work of art


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

The whole package looks mental and so well put together. I'm looking forward to hearing what it will do!

All the best for the future with that one, it's going to be like sitting on an SRB.


----------



## kirkster (Jun 5, 2003)

Looks a little different than the last time I saw it at Rods!!!

:bowdown1: Top work guys! All the best for 2006!

Andy.


----------



## lucid (May 13, 2006)

I do believe I've just figured out how to pass the noise test on my MOT.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Ahhhhhh.
Thats one of them mixer can's


Mick


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Ahhhhhh.
> Thats one of them mixer can's
> 
> 
> Mick


You wish    

6" back box









Exhaust fitted









5" System being made


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Cool*

Nice Pics Keith, good to see it coming together 

Hope you dont damage the drag strip when you launch with that thing dangling under the car


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i know, i thought it was good to have a bit of backpressure from a smaller diameter exhaust? to me it just looks overkill or is there a method to this madness?

engine looks amazing, can i see some sort of nitrous purge onto the intercooler?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Haribo said:


> i know, i thought it was good to have a bit of backpressure from a smaller diameter exhaust? to me it just looks overkill or is there a method to this madness?
> 
> engine looks amazing, can i see some sort of nitrous purge onto the intercooler?


Generally its normally aspirated cars that need back pressure, not turbocharged cars that benefit from drainpipes like Keiths.

I always think its hilarious to see all the Paxo's, Nova's etc. with huge loud exhausts that almost certainly are losing the car power and torque.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Back pressure is the wrong term to use in this context as back pressure is bad and evil in the exhaust world :chairshot . Back pressure sometimes gets in the loop to reduce noise emissions  .

It's not simple due to the fact that two things are usually going on in the exhaust - gas particle movement and wave movement. Lowing back pressure is more to do with the pulses being lined up head to tail (to pull each other along the exhaust although, not as important in turbos) and thermal efficiency (cold and slow air is harder to push out of the system, just as important in turbos) than wanting any back pressure to exist in the system.

What happens with tuned NA engines sometimes is that the pulse effect is not aligned with the cam settings and pulls some of the air/fuel mixture out too (e.g. exhaust valve not closing soon enough) leading people to think they need more back pressure instead they need to change the cam timing etc or the effect being set to work at very high rpm making it rotten for low to mid range torque as the pulses are less freq and smaller in size.

What you want is something that flows with the least resistance at your required rpm range and bigger does not always mean better as bigger can mean random pulses bouncing off walls (as well as a freq pulses have an optimum width, if the pipe is too large they tend to bounce around the inside of the pipe causing all sorts of chaos) and of course a loss of thermal efficiency if that is important to moving the gas.

I remember reading an article years back that some very high horsepower vehicles in the USA lag the exhaust system a fair way up it to keep the heat in to make less back pressure and the use of the venturi effect in some designs but this can harm horsepower on other systems! This lagging costs money and has to be judged against the added weight on the vehicle so you don't see a lot of that and it may even make matters worse! 

Designing an exhaust that suits best is not an easy job but is usually easier on a turbo car than a NA one. I read on some articles that some tuners in the USA fit a butterfly valve on the exhaust and change the setting of it to see if that can increase horsepower?

A fairly good and simple article on it is here...

http://www.cobbtuning.com/tech/exhaustdesign/index.html


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> Nice Pics Keith, good to see it coming together
> 
> Hope you dont damage the drag strip when you launch with that thing dangling under the car


Hi Andy

the exhaust has a good 4" ground clearance and it is well mounted
to the car it will not touch the drag strip.

When will you have your car ready to run

Keith


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Haribo said:


> i know, i thought it was good to have a bit of backpressure from a smaller diameter exhaust? to me it just looks overkill or is there a method to this madness?
> 
> engine looks amazing, can i see some sort of nitrous purge onto the intercooler?


Hi Haribo

You may find many things on my car but Nos is not one of them 

Keith


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Grats on finishing up the car, keep us posted.

One small Question why didnt you just vent the exhuast to the side instead of going all the way to the back ?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

BBD said:


> Grats on finishing up the car, keep us posted.
> 
> One small Question why didnt you just vent the exhuast to the side instead of going all the way to the back ?


105 db TOTB noise.

And be very loud at Tesco's   


Mick


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

Looking good Keith

Glad i could be of help with the silicon for the turbo and plenum 

Cant wait to see it run 

Mike


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

m6beg said:


> 105 db TOTB noise


I think 105 db may be wishful thinking ...

Phil


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Kieth you will also be aiming for 0 - 300 kmh record this year, right?


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

105db TOTB .. come on did I not see an Evo with exhuast off the side ??? and do they even bother checking ?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

kirbz said:


> Looking good Keith
> 
> Glad i could be of help with the silicon for the turbo and plenum
> 
> ...


Hi Mike

Thanks for your help with the hoses:clap: 

Keith


----------



## swanny2k (Feb 21, 2005)

Looking really good now it's in.

Looking forward to seeing it run at TOTB

Do you recon it will pass the sound tests theyre doing to every car at elvington now  

Is that a towbar on the back? Have you bought a caravan? 

Swanny (from Distinctive Cars)

ps. What a beast that turbo is!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

swanny2k said:


> Do you recon it will pass the sound tests theyre doing to every car at elvington now
> 
> Is that a towbar on the back? Have you bought a caravan?


Hi swanny2k

It is just under the noise limit:clap:not bad for it being a 5" system 
the guy made the full exhaust out of 2 sheets of 0.89mm s/steel and 2 bends:bowdown1: 

This is what the rear frame is for


















Keith


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Looking good Keith 

What is the name of your mate....the one coming out of the roof of your car on the pic above who got his dinkle out at the Donny show?:chuckle:


----------



## bulletbrian (Jun 27, 2006)

thats one nice bit of kit keith


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

davewilkins said:


> What is the name of your mate....the one coming out of the roof of your car on the pic above who got his dinkle out at the Donny show?:chuckle:


Why?...........................you like what you saw and are thinking of looking him up Dave??


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Oil*

Keith,

Did you calculate the oil return pipe size? The engines I have seen in Japan using the same method use much bigger lines, more like -12/-14 feeding the sump.

Andy


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

If there are silly noise regulations now, they are gonna be stopping a lot of cars running.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

That "go-faster" bonnet turned up yet Keith? 

Must be worth at least an 8.9 after all that hi-speed testing its done in France, Belgium and Netherlands  

DaveG


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

hugely impressed by this keith!
can't wait to see what it can strait line style!!!:clap:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> Keith,
> 
> Did you calculate the oil return pipe size? The engines I have seen in Japan using the same method use much bigger lines, more like -12/-14 feeding the sump.
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy

Yes we did calculate the oil return pipe size we don't need it that big because we have a scavenge pump sucking the oil out of the head 

Keith


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Wow Keith, looks like all that time working on the car is beginning to add up. Congratulations  Hope it runs soon


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

that turbo is insane


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

ATCO said:


> That "go-faster" bonnet turned up yet Keith?
> 
> Must be worth at least an 8.9 after all that hi-speed testing its done in France, Belgium and Netherlands
> 
> DaveG


Yes it is here thanks for sorting me out with it
hope you are right about the 8.9:squintdan 

thanks Keith


----------



## Antilag (Jan 20, 2006)

nice engine ..! all you need now is a better shell coz it looks like a piece of chalk with holes in..!


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

nice crazy drag car! Lovin the huge turbohttp://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/images/smilies/new/bowdown1.gif
:bowdown1:, saw it on migweb a couple of weeks back.


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

looks like you mean buissnes this year keith

hope you get the results you want at totb


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Hello Kieth,

I've been asked a question about your exhaust outlet I'm really not sure how to answare. It goes like this:

"5" exhaust into a 6" Outlet? Is that really needed?"

Another one sugested the answare:

"Not needed at all. Exhaust gasses cool and thus, shrink in volume, so you can flow the same with smaller pipes as it cools."

Do you have anything to add here Kieth so I can give him the right answer ?


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Where did you get the silencers Keith?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> Looking good Keith
> 
> What is the name of your mate....the one coming out of the roof of your car on the pic above who got his dinkle out at the Donny show?:chuckle:



Hi Dave

that would be Byron he is something else.

Keith


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

GTRJack said:


> Hello Kieth,
> 
> I've been asked a question about your exhaust outlet I'm really not sure how to answare. It goes like this:
> 
> ...



WE were going to run with no exhaust system but we cant run like that at TOTB so we had to go for a full system,so we went for the 5" system to make sure that we did not get much back pressure.

Keith


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

I'd be interested in finding out about the 6" back box's keith as mine look a little small lol

Mike


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

DRAGON said:


> Where did you get the silencers Keith?





kirbz said:


> I'd be interested in finding out about the 6" back box's keith as mine look a little small lol
> 
> Mike


The full system was made out of 0.8mm s/steel sheet that inc the back box
the workmanship is top class.
Willy will make any back box or system for your car nothing is a problem with him:clap:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Keith,
Please don't advertise your sponsors, you know the deal.


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

woohoo I got the Meercat before you could delete it!!!!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I've got to say they do get a good name, they're quite local to me, and most of the work I've seen looks reasonable.

From the looks of it though they've really pulled out all the stops for Keith's system, it does look awesome.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

DRAGON said:


> woohoo I got the Meercat before you could delete it!!!!


DRAGON

Well done:chairshot 

if anyone else want to know where i got my exhaust made go and find my website its not hard to find its in my profile 

It must be the time of the month again

Keith


----------



## RishiGTiR (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok correct me if i'm wrong but as the gases pass down the exhaust they will cool down and so to keep flow velocity you would reduce the size of the exhaust down its path and the cooler air fills up less space...

What i'm getting at is that by having a larger tail, wouldn't that cause a sudden slow down in flow velocity at the end of the system and so add back-pressure...?


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

It's about which comes first - a large open exhaust which gets bigger will encounter a low pressure drop, so the exhaust will slow down - it's still under lower pressure, though 

Car's looking great Keith - how's the mapping going?

Cheers 

Rog


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

http://www.aoxj32.dsl.pipex.com/NewFiles/HTWPhysics.html


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Looks weird to me :chairshot 

Rog


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Thats because it is weird so a Convergent Duct pre turbo will speed up the gas velocity and cool it as well.Guess thats why the standard exhaust manifolds look so restrictive (divergent) at the point the join the turbo.


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

So should an exhaust slowly taper to a smaller diameter to reduce back pressure? Surely not?

Rog


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

The Admiral said:


> So should an exhaust slowly taper to a smaller diameter to reduce back pressure? Surely not?
> 
> Rog


No, exhaust gas has dynamic pressure (pressure caused by the airflow) and static pressure, the air outside the exhaust only has static pressure. By making the exhaust pipe larger than the pipework the transition in pressure is smoother and the gas hits less of a "pressure wall" if you like.

That website kindly doesnt bother to mention that the exhaust gas cools as it moves along the pipe as an exhaust is not adiabatic.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

paul cawson said:


> Thats because it is weird so a Convergent Duct pre turbo will speed up the gas velocity and cool it as well.Guess thats why the standard exhaust manifolds look so restrictive (divergent) at the point the join the turbo.


Indeed, exhaust gas speed is normally about 300ft/sec but with an "open" manifold can slow down to 100ft/sec - but it is better to leave it restricted at the big speed as the turbo is going to push it up over 2000ft/sec anyhow.

Also you may find a post-turbo turbulence device as the exhaust gases have a radial motion that slows down the gas passage once out of the turbo. As this radial motion can swirl all sorts of ways (even reverse!) it is best to use something to make it turbulent (like a right angle wall about a foot or more from the turbo exhaust) as this speeds up the gas exit greatly.


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Very interesting guys - cheers 

Rog


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Have you got the beast mapped yet keith ?


----------



## gtr3 (Jun 15, 2006)

Quad plate clutch? How aggressive is that?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

gtr3 said:


> Quad plate clutch? How aggressive is that?


Hi GTR3

It is very easy to use

Keith


----------



## RH9 (Jun 8, 2003)

Lovin your crazy car mate!!

:bowdown1:


----------

